# Does anyone on ASF trade Inverse ETFs?



## CATAPILLAR (25 January 2008)

Just been listening to a promo on Inverse ETF through Money and Markets Martin D Weiss Ph D does anyone trade Inverse ETF on this forum?
CATAPILLAR


----------



## Kimosabi (28 January 2008)

CATAPILLAR said:


> Just been listening to a promo on Inverse ETF through Money and Markets Martin D Weiss Ph D does anyone trade Inverse ETF on this forum?
> CATAPILLAR



I was watching this as well, I haven't been able to find any inverse ETF's in Australia yet...


----------

